# Joyner Trooper



## RDs Neighbor (Jun 24, 2009)

These things are BAD AZZ. This one has 31s. 1100CC 90hp. I want one.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

looks heavy but I bet w/ that 1100cc motor it pulls the 31's no prob. Provided the clutch is right.


----------



## RDs Neighbor (Jun 24, 2009)

just over 1700lbs.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

1700? DAYAM


----------



## RDs Neighbor (Jun 24, 2009)

My buddy is looking into buying this one. its really a Dune Buggy. Just modified for muddin. They also have utility type vehicles as well. I think the engines are made by Nissan or Mitsubishi. I wonder how they hold running repeatedly through the thick stuff, or how do they like water???? I hope he gets it, he is a crazy b-st-rd, he'll find out.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Any specs? How fast, torque, price.....


----------



## RDs Neighbor (Jun 24, 2009)

55-60 mph. It is a manual 5 speed with a granny. I read they retail for $12-$14k. The one in the pic is an 08 with 500 miles and it seems to have a few extras, and he's asking $9500. Oh they are EFI as well, IRS I am sure I am leaving something out.

There big, but I think it is really cool.

Here is a link http://www.teamjoynerusa.com/trooper.php


----------



## harmonsbrute (Mar 29, 2009)

ya they will FLAT MOVE. one of my dads friends has one.. talkin bout a sweet sxs.


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

I know this is old, but my dad has one. They have a motor made by Cheri, which is Chinese. He loves the thing because it does have pretty good power and gearing. Its big so fitting through some trails is interesting but it seems to hold its own when its all together. They have issues with rear diffs and ball joints. The US importer for Joyner is having some problems right now and parts are impossible to find. His has been down since February due to ball joints and he hasnt found anything to cross reference to. If he doesnt find any by fall he thinks he is going to have some new A Arms fabbed up so he can use some others.


----------



## BIGBRUTE00 (Oct 27, 2010)

I have one of these but its a 4 seater. It is an awesome machine! There are dealers out there with any kind of parts you need. Silverbullet is one of them and there is another in arlington texas. buggy world also has some aftermarket parts for these. You can register it for it to ride down the road, even has a license plate light. This is one bad machine!


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

alot of atv parks around here dont allow them. im not sure why. i think over here it is considered more of a dune buggy than a sxs.


----------



## BIGBRUTE00 (Oct 27, 2010)

Thats why I live in Texas!! If its big, they say BRING IT!! HAHAHAHA........

j/k.............Been to GA many times and love it! But I have no problem riding mine anywhere I want!


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

would be cool to have around here a lot of logging road that are gravel


----------



## BIGBRUTE00 (Oct 27, 2010)

If anyone is interested, I might be willing to part with my 4 seater. 

It now has a roof and roof rack on it. Would be willing to part with it for around 9200.00

If not, I am thinking about putting truck axles under it, coil over 4 link, with 44's.


----------



## BIGBRUTE00 (Oct 27, 2010)

Well, it will be getting torn down starting today. Truck axles and transfer case on the way. Custom subframe will be built and 4 link. Should be a fun build


----------

